# Murphy Photos



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

In December our local pet store had a photo opportunity where for a donation to Canines for Cancer, an amazing photographer would take pictures and you would get a digital image. I signed Murphy up because I love this photographer's work but her prices are pretty high to do a shoot. Unfortunately, the time of Murphy's appointment conflicted with my daughter's dance competition. So I had to rely on my husband to take Murphy to the picture. I really wanted a beautiful shot of Murphy looking all nice and groomed. I brushed him out before I left and gave my husband a detailed lesson on combing out his face right before the pictures (Murphy's hair tends to get messy real easy). My husband texted me that the picture went well, so I was anxiously awaiting the images via email. Here they are -

Murphy was not how I pictured him to be and at first I was bummed. I wanted a nicely groomed picture. But then I realized that this is Murphy, my happy crazy wild little man and I love them.

Oh, and my husband will not be taking Murphy for any more photo sessions without me:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, sweet boy!! He looks great! and I ADORE the pic of him standing up!!! He's smiling!!! 
you HAVE to frame that one!

oh and just in case anyone was thinking, WOW he looks a bit like Tillie (lol) ... it's because Murphy is Tillie's brother!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the pics are Super, koodos to your hubby lol


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Murphy looks wonderful - I would love to do this with Henry but really need to keep an eye out for photos, and get a day where his coat looks coiffed yet natural.
Enjoy this photo!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwww, sweet boy!! He looks great! and I ADORE the pic of him standing up!!! He's smiling!!!
> you HAVE to frame that one!
> 
> oh and just in case anyone was thinking, WOW he looks a bit like Tillie (lol) ... it's because Murphy is Tillie's brother!!


Yes, we have the "serious pose" and the "I will do anything for a treat" poseound:

I should try to save up and have Julie do a full shoot with Murphy and the whole family. She does amazing work.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Murphysmom2011 said:


> Yes, we have the "serious pose" and the "I will do anything for a treat" poseound:
> 
> I should try to save up and have Julie do a full shoot with Murphy and the whole family. She does amazing work.


for sure!! I am a picture FREAK, we do prof. pics every year ... with Tillie in them of course


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the smiling pic!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I LOVE those pics. Adorable.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> I think the pics are Super, koodos to your hubby lol


Thanks. Even though Murphy was not as "tidy" as I like, Perry did a good job getting him down there on time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I LOVE them!!! He looks TOTALLY adorable, and TOTALLY Hav!!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

GREAT PICTURE


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great pics. He looks very natural and very happy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are super photos! Wish I has some of mine like that.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love love love them!! What a cutie pie you have there!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love these! He looks natural and real, and like a real-life-Hav!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

They are so cute - totally shows his personality!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

The photographer is amazing on photographing pets. She can really capture their personalities. 

Diane


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Wonderful photos! Keep that photographer's number!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, Murphy looks cute!


----------

